# Wanna live in a cave?



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Here ya go. Just what the doctor ordered.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/reo/2156695369.html

"one room cave home on top of mesa, about 2500 sq feet, with 40 acres and stunning 360 degree views for hundreds of miles. bordering the big bend national park. no neighbors, and very few (distant) night lights. roof rain-catchment water, no electric but phone. beautiful red rock honeycomb suroundings, aba----e total silence"

All for the low price of just $20,000. That's a steal.


.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

That sounds awesome! I'd like to see that in person.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

That area is basically desert. Very little water and hot/dry during summer. Very little job opportunities that way also. No wonder it's for cheap.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

The few actual cave dwellers I have known didn't really have careers.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terlingua,_Texas

Accourding to the listing the property is located in Terlingua, a ghost town in a minning district. Click on the wikipedia link and there is a pic from 1936.

At 20k this would be perfect for someone who gets a monthly pension check. 

You could with effort supplement your income with growing produce (resturants that cater to tourist from Big Bend) in cold frames Winter, and heat tolerate crops in Summer (drip irrigation & shade cloth). Double or triple up on water shorage capablitiy would be a must. 
Running a small internet based biz.

The listing also mentions a second smaller cave that could be used as a guest cottage. I'd go all Martha Stewart on that second cave & do a B&B. Tourists love it when it's unique. My gf who's hubby had never left Hawaii before became fasinated with a B&B in Iowa that was a converted grain silo. 
Even if you only had paying quest for the chili cook off and a few months out of camping/hiking season it could be a good source of income.

hmm never thought much about living in Texas.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

For just a bit more money, you might prefer this one


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Pelenaka said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terlingua,_Texas
> 
> Accourding to the listing the property is located in Terlingua, a ghost town in a minning district. Click on the wikipedia link and there is a pic from 1936.
> 
> ...


Haven't been to the area for years, but can assure you that there are 3 things that grow well in the area:
1) Rocks
2) Rattlesnakes & other reptiles (mostly poisonous ones)
3) Cactus (not as well as one would think, though)

Other than that, you would need to import water and dirt as its about as desolate as desolate can be. Yes, its a pretty area, scenic, butttttttttt only if one wants to be a hermit in every sense of the word should one consider "living" there.  

Signed: One visit to the area was more than enough for me Mick


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Deacon Mike said:


> For just a bit more money, you might prefer this one


A bit more? lol And only 10 miles from the Mexican border, to boot!

Bet that one doesn't stay on the market long at a mere 1.5 million. hehehe


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Pelenaka said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terlingua,_Texas
> 
> Accourding to the listing the property is located in Terlingua, a ghost town in a minning district. Click on the wikipedia link and there is a pic from 1936.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna guess you've never been to Terlingua . I'm not sure how a B&B would work down there. Someone mentioned rattlesnakes and rocks. They should have mentioned wind and rainbows too.

Terlingua, and most of far Southwest Texas, doesn't have a whole lot in common with the eastern, or populated, parts of Texas. Living in SW Texas encompasses a whole 'nother mindset.

All that said, it's one of my favorite places in this entire country. If I wanted solitude, and was willing to live without water and any type conveniences, I'd move there in a heartbeat. (you used to could buy water from Terlingua Ranch for something like 2 cents per gallon, I'm assuming that's still the case).

Several years ago I read about a man that lived in one of the caves in that area. I can't find it now and I'm not sure if it was Study Butte, Lajitas or Terlingua. I also remember it as just a cave and not decorated or fancy.

I have a book on my website called _Big Bend, A Homesteader's Story_ that was written by someone who ranched in that area back at the turn of last century. His story says that up until about 1910 the grass there was knee high and able to support multiple types of ranching and farming. I forget why he left but he was only gone a few years and when he returned it was like it is now.

Obviously, there are some that do like to live and/or vacation there. It's not for the social type though. The closest "real" towns to Terlingua are north to Alpine (Sul Ross University is there) and southwest to Presidio. I don't count the Ghost Town, Study Butte, or Lajitas as towns. It's about 80 miles or so to Alpine and about 60 to Presidio but it takes longer to get to Presidio because of the road. I like Presidio. Met a lady there who'd moved from Greensboro, NC to live with her Border Patrol husband and they lived in a 100 year old house made of sod (I think it was sod). I like Alpine too, but for different reasons.

Last time we were there the wind was blowing. Those who have been there will understand what I mean by that. It's been several years since we were there last.

I like Texas. And New Mexico. And Arizona. But I live in Georgia <sigh>.

Debora
featherbottoms


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Lived in the Mojave desert for 3 years so I have an idea what this place is like.
I think that with alternative methods of gardening and power this could be a viable choice low cost for someone. 

~~ pelenaka~~


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I might grow mushrooms in the second cave and sell to the artsy crowd for a little cash.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Pelenaka said:


> Lived in the Mojave desert for 3 years so I have an idea what this place is like.
> I think that with alternative methods of gardening and power this could be a viable choice low cost for someone.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka~~


I lived in the Mojave Desert, too (Las Vegas). Las Vegas is smack in the middle of it.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

blufford said:


> I might grow mushrooms in the second cave and sell to the artsy crowd for a little cash.


If there were an artsy crowd, that might work. The "big cities" around there are much smaller than you may think (think in the hundreds or low thousands.) If one could somehow get contracts to test solar hardware, it would be an excellent site for it, however.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I would buy that just to have it as a retreat for part of the year......

I just might once the house sells....hopefully it will still be available early next year.......:shrug:


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

this thread is awesome


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

While I'm sure the idea of owning this cave and 40 acres for the low sum of $20K sounds nice. What would you do when all of the border crossing Mexican citizens starting stopping by to say "howdy" on their treck north? I'm quite certain it's a known hideout for them.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

francismilker said:


> While I'm sure the idea of owning this cave and 40 acres for the low sum of $20K sounds nice. What would you do when all of the border crossing Mexican citizens starting stopping by to say "howdy" on their treck north? I'm quite certain it's a known hideout for them.


Not that many cross in that area, too many other easier places to cross, like downtown El Paso. This is tough country.

.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

ninny said:


> Not that many cross in that area, too many other easier places to cross, like downtown El Paso. This is tough country.
> 
> .


That was my thoughts as well......I imagine one would be hard pressed to carry enuff water to make it there on foot from anywhere like that.


From what I gather from maps and askin around....that is a very desolate and tuff area to do much traveling in on foot.

Ninny is it yours by chance ?

I would sure love to stop by and take a look later this year whe n I make the voyage out to Kansas to tend to my other properties.....


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

shawnlee said:


> That was my thoughts as well......I imagine one would be hard pressed to carry enuff water to make it there on foot from anywhere like that.
> 
> 
> From what I gather from maps and askin around....that is a very desolate and tuff area to do much traveling in on foot.
> ...



Nope, not mine. If it were, I'd be living there.

.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

ninny said:


> Not that many cross in that area, too many other easier places to cross, like downtown El Paso. This is tough country.
> 
> .


You got that right! When we lived in El Paso back in '82 you could see holes in the fence along I-10, that were big enough to drive a tractor trailer through.. Even when driving on I-10 you would see people wading the Rio Grande (what a joke) in broad daylight...You could also walk across the Free Bridge just as easily..


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Mickie3 said:


> I lived in the Mojave Desert, too (Las Vegas). Las Vegas is smack in the middle of it.


Love Vegas I'm soo gonna be one of those old ladies wearing a dumb hat sitting @ the video poker machine come on say it with me Darling in a husky Long Island accent can u bring me another Manhattan pleeeese ... :hysterical: 
Sorry but I do love Vegas which is why I can never never go there again.

I still think that with effort and using numeroius alternative methods of gardening, food preservation, engery, & income one could make a go of it.
Paying cash not having a bank note would be the first step.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Good to know about border crossing ect. That was on my mind.
Back in the day say 1920's a person could have made a killing rent this out to Bonnie & Clyde or Al's fellas. 
Or if I bought I just might start seeing U.F.O.s then I could rent the 2nd cave to those peeps that investigate. 

Really one of u should schedule a cave tour & report back with pics.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Pelenaka said:


> Love Vegas I'm soo gonna be one of those old ladies wearing a dumb hat sitting @ the video poker machine come on say it with me Darling in a husky Long Island accent can u bring me another Manhattan pleeeese ... :hysterical:
> Sorry but I do love Vegas which is why I can never never go there again.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Hey . . . Why are you picking on my Long Island accent?

Nikki


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

i agree with pelenaka...someone needs to take a road trip and check it out.....sooo curious......


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

mama2littleman said:


> Hey . . . Why are you picking on my Long Island accent?
> 
> Nikki


No offense meant - if you knew me real time then u'd know that when I drink or even when I'm sober if a woman looks a bit too long or smiles a bit to brightly @ my man I break out in a Brooklyn accent ... wait children just informed me I also speak Brooklynese @ baseball games. Be it theirs or minor league.
ah steal it like you own it my son.


~~ pelenaka ~~
still waiting on those pis boys


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, I hear you. My Long Island accent only makes an appearance under certain conditions. When I'm extremely tired, extremely angry, or had one too many martinis.

I used to teach high school in Texas, and my students even noticed it. One day after a VERY long exhausting day, by the last class, my accent started to slip. As I was lecturing the class got very quite. I finally asked them, what's the deal? One of the braver souls managed to say "We thought you were mad at us, you sounded like you were from New York."


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

I read the scoop but...do you have any photos? Even off bing map would be helpful..


----------



## mokih (Mar 2, 2008)

my husband emailed the poster on craigslist and asked more about it. He got a rude response.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

beowoulf90 said:


> You got that right! When we lived in El Paso back in '82 you could see holes in the fence along I-10, that were big enough to drive a tractor trailer through.. Even when driving on I-10 you would see people wading the Rio Grande (what a joke) in broad daylight...You could also walk across the Free Bridge just as easily..


Used to be Mexicans coming across around big bend and trading, selling trinkets.. Easy crossing both ways...

It's a lot tighter these days.


----------

